# Tiffany Jewellery online



## oakrise (18 Mar 2009)

I stumble on a site called Tiffany.b2bliving.com. They have all tiffany stuff reduced I picked a couple of items and when I was at the final stage to verify my payment, it brought me to a different site entirely, and it was chinese site, I did not proceed with the payment because I have my doubts. Has anybody encounter anything like this before, could the stuff be fake and how could tiffany be using bank of china to collect payment? Any advice?
Thanks


----------



## mercman (18 Mar 2009)

Unable to access the site


----------



## oakrise (18 Mar 2009)

Hi Mercman,

If you google online italian gold jewellery, it will come up at the right hand side of the page.

Thanks


----------



## hizzy (18 Mar 2009)

Hi Mercman

Had the same problem, however found it under the following link [broken link removed]

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## sandrat (18 Mar 2009)

OP had you already entered your credit card details when you got moved to new page? I'd be keeping an eye on your statement


----------



## Smashbox (18 Mar 2009)

I would be wary of anything that seems too good to be true. Those ads on the right hand side of google are adwords and could potentially be anything at all.


----------



## Smashbox (18 Mar 2009)

From whois...

Registrant:
   Rongchun Huang
   Nanri town
   Putian, Fujian 351100
   China


----------



## mercman (18 Mar 2009)

Sounds like a great bunch ?? OP hope you haven't given your CC details yet. In fact you might be better off stopping your card if you have given details and requesting a new one.


----------



## Smashbox (18 Mar 2009)

I agree with mercman, if you had imputted your details, cancel your card. If you didnt, think yourself lucky and be careful next time!


----------

